# katydids



## critterguy (Dec 13, 2008)

I'd assume it'd be tricky and involve a large mesh cage with a potted foodplant at the least. Thoughts?


----------



## Morpheus uk (Dec 14, 2008)

`ey?

Im assuming your on about keeping katydids to feed mantids right?

In that case i have kept florida katydids before and they need to be kept airy i found, when they were humid they kept dying left right and centre


----------



## critterguy (Dec 14, 2008)

exactly. Breeding em would be nice too.


----------



## kamakiri (Dec 14, 2008)

My guess is that they'd be too much trouble, unless done commercially.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 14, 2008)

I would love to have some, but don't know anything about it either.


----------



## obregon562 (Dec 14, 2008)

its basically like keeping a backwards mantis. Highly evoilved, spikey legs in the back, herbivores, and want it dry, not wet. They grow in the same fashion as mantis, with instars and whatnot, but a little faster.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Dec 15, 2008)

Dont know if you lot over there bother with them being wild and what not, but over here we keep and breed them just like you keep and breed mantids, heres some photos of an adult female i had, be a shame to waste them to a mantis though  

Ok i cant find the pics, i`ll upload them once i find them ^^


----------

